# Drivers Canon Pixma MP 600R sous Mountain Lion



## cordialjack (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens de visiter le site officiel de Canon à la recherche des drivers actualisés pour 10.8.1, pour piloter ma vieille imprimante multifonctions MP 600R (wifi)...
J'ai lu des infos évoquant que Canon y travaillait et parcouru les .pdf de compatibilités publiés.
Mon application Canon dédiée dénommée MP Navigator ne fonctionne plus (elle se ferme illico après s&#8217;être ouverte...).
L'imprimante "imprime" en wifi correctement via mon routeur adsl, mais impossible désormais de scanner...
J'ai téléchargé ce qui m'avait semblé adéquate pour 10.8 mais apparemment ça ne fonctionne toujours pas...
J'ai fouiné sur le net, et déniché sur d'autres sites Canon (Canadien, asiatique...) des drivers annoncés compatibles MP 600 R et 10.8....mais bon, pour l'heure, MP Navigator plante toujours.

(Pour compliquer la chose, je précise que je possède sur mon lieu de travail, un autre modèle Canon, la MP 640, et, j'ai, donc, du installer les drivers adéquates également.
Jusqu'ici tout fonctionnait sous Lion, avec deux versions de MP Navigator.
Pour l'instant, je ne me suis pas encore attelé à faire les mises à jour des drivers Canon pour la MP 640 )

Voici les versions des drivers téléchargés pour MP 600R sous ML 10.8 :

- Canon IJ Network Tool v.4.0.0a   (mnt_-mac-4_0_0a-ea11)
- Driver Scanner MP600R v.12.13.3.a   (msd_-mac-mp600r-12_13_3a-ej7)
- Easy-PhotoPrint EX v.4.1.0   (mepe-mac-4_1_0-ea11)
- MP Navigator EX v.3.1.3   (mnve_3_1-mac-3_1_3-ea8_2)
- MP 600R CUPS v.10.67.1.0.   (mcpd-mac-mp600r-10_67_1-ea11)

J'ai tout installé (mais je n'ai rien désinstallé auparavant des drivers existants car j'avais peur de désinstaller des drivers nécessaires à mon autre modèle...)..
J'ai redémarré le mac mais pas d'améliorations...

Qu'en pensez-vous svp ? 
Que me conseillez-vous ?
Si vous les connaissez, auriez-vous la gentillesse de me préciser dans le meilleur des cas, la chronologie des drivers à installer et surtout les liens où les trouver ?
J'avoue être pour l'heure plutôt déboussolé...

Merci d'avance pour vos commentaires..


----------



## chafpa (29 Août 2012)

Perso j'ai une MP600 et j'ai fais une clean install de Mountain Lion ce week-end.

J'ai installé depuis le site de Canon ce qu'ils avaient faits pour Lion : driver, scanner et MP Navigator uniquement.

Tout fonctionne si et seulement si l'imprimante est connectée à mon iMac. Elle ne veut rien savoir si elle est branchée sur ma Time Capsule .....

J'ai redémarré à plusieurs reprises depuis mon clone de Snow Leopard pour m'assurer de son fonctionnement = impeccable.

Comme toi, j'attends avec impatience une mise à jour de Canon car nous sommes plusieurs sur le réseau et c'est particulièrement gênant.


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2012)

Vous branchez directement en USB votre MP600R sur la borne ? Elle n'est pas configurée pour être cliente en wifi ?

Je suis encore en SL mais tout est en réseau wifi chez moi. Mais le sujet m'intéresse pour mes futurs Macs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2012)

J'ai aussi une MP600R et j'attends la disponibilité des pilotes et logiciels (français) pour passer à Mountain Lion.

Il n'y aura aucune mise à jour venant de Canon pour la MP600 (voir ici).

Quant à l'ordre d'installation des pilotes et logiciels c'est :

1) pilote d'impression
2) pilote de scanner
3) MP Navigator et autres logiciels.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Vous branchez directement en USB votre MP600R sur la borne ? Elle n'est pas configurée pour être cliente en wifi ?
> 
> Je suis encore en SL mais tout est en réseau wifi chez moi. Mais le sujet m'intéresse pour mes futurs Macs.



En ce qui me concerne elle est en connexion directe à mon réseau wi-fi, donc pas connectée en USB sur la borne (surtout que dans ce cas le scan ne fonctionne pas).


----------



## cordialjack (29 Août 2012)

Me revoilà..
Merci d'abord de vos réactions et commentaires.

Pour ce qui concerne ma MP 600R, elle n'est absolument pas connectée à quoi que ce soit via l'USB...C'est d'ailleurs ce qui m'avait attiré initialement, de l'utiliser en wifi total avec les ordis familiaux (pc et mac). 
Je crois me rappeler que pour la configurer au tout début, il fallait une connexion filaire usb mais qu'ensuite, il fallait la débrancher (évidemment... pour du wifi...bref...)

Je ne connais pas la MP 600....mais pourrait-il avoir une différence notable dans les drivers avec le modèle "R" wifi ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, que penser des drivers trouvés sur le net, sur les sites Canon français, canadien et asiatique annoncés compatible 10.8. (et French inclus) qui se révèlent inopérants pour mon modeste cas personnel...
Je reconnais que je n'ai "peut-être" pas installé "comme il faut" tous ces "nouveaux" programmes/drivers...
Mais ceux de Lion, fonctionnaient tous très bien...c'est bizarroïde..

Bon, la sagesse me commanderait-elle de tout supprimer à la corbeille et de réinstaller ces drivers cosmopolites selon la chronologie dictée par iDuck ?
Ou selon vous, il faut juste patienter que Canon France propose tout ceci dans ces pages dédiées ?

C'est vrai que ML est tout juste arrivé...faut être indulgent...

J'ai lu d'ailleurs, sur un des sites Canon, qu'ils savaient que MP Navigator se refermait illico sous ML "chez certains clients", et, j'ai cru que les liens de téléchargements proposés (et estampillés compatibles 10.8) étaient leur solution...mais chez moi, cela a fait pchiiittt !!!

Bon, bref, je veux toujours aller trop vite pour régler ces sempiternels adaptations logicielles à chaque upgrade du système d'exploitation, je vais attendre sagement voilà tout et je ne scannerai plus ....pas grave...
Cela dit, tout cela c'est pour faire acheter un nouveau modèle d'imprimante avec des cartouches encore plus performantes mais hélas plus chères aussi...sauf que ces modèles ne sont certainement pas encore mis sur le marché non?...

La MP 600R je crois l'avoir achetée en...2005...! Un ordi devient caduque en 3 ans aujourd'hui non? Apple veut même réduire cette validité je crois ....Donc, ma MP 600R est désormais un vieux machin pour Canon je présume...


----------



## chafpa (29 Août 2012)

cordialjack a dit:


> La MP 600R je crois l'avoir achetée en...2005...! Un ordi devient caduque en 3 ans aujourd'hui non?


Tu es comme moi mais 2005 > 2012 ....... cela fait 7 ans


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2012)

Moi, je l'ai acheté en 2008 (et elle tourne comme un moulin).

À partir du moment où Canon continue à mettre à jour pilotes et logiciels pour cette imprimante, on ne peut pas dire qu'ils la considèrent comme un vieux machin.

Après il restera les génériques.


----------



## chafpa (29 Août 2012)

Je suis tout à fait de ton avis et ma MP600 a été achetée en 2007 et ce n'était pas un "Premier Prix" il y a 5 ans.


----------



## melaure (30 Août 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Je suis tout à fait de ton avis et ma MP600 a été achetée en 2007 et ce n'était pas un "Premier Prix" il y a 5 ans.



C'est sur mais bon on va pas prendre du bas de gamme avec nos Macs quand même !

J'ai du acheter la mienne en 2006 car c'était la première imprimante Canon nickel en wifi avec les Macs (impression + scan).

Je ne suis même pas sur d'avoir eu besoin de la brancher en USB la première fois.

Et coté fiabilité je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre, c'est du très bon matos. J'espère que les nouvelles générations sont encore aussi bonnes car je changerais un jour et je suis prêt à remettre 600/800 euros pour avoir quelque chose d'aussi bonne qualité et qui dure.

C'est sur qu'ils ne vont pas faire des drivers à vie, et je suis presque étonné que ML ait eu quelque chose.


----------



## cordialjack (30 Août 2012)

Oh mais je suis complètement d'accord avec vos jugements: la MP 600 R est une très bonne imprimante tout-en-un qui a toujours marché nickel...
Et elle a toujours bien rempli son rôle pour ce qui est du wifi...
Mais je sais que d'un point de vue marketing, vu que Canon ne cesse de renouveler sa gamme, il faut se rendre à l'évidence qu'en refusant de mettre à jour les drivers, ils "imposent" ainsi de rendre "caduque" certains modèles..C'est la loi commerciale de base...
Qu'importe...
J'ai acheté une MP 640 quelques années après la MP 600R car j'avais deux points de chute (Paris & province) et je peux témoigner que la MP 640 est également une très bonne machine..
Là où on peut discuter, c'est le prix des cartouches natives et leur renouvèlement fréquent mais c'est un vieux débat...
J'ai tenté de remplacer des cartouches Canon par des génériques ô combien moins chères, mais le résultat n'était pas du tout le même et j'ai renoncé très vite...

Maintenant, quant au tarif des imprimantes, je crois que dans les 200 à 300 euros, c'est déjà de supers modèles performants..

Par contre, pour le tirage de photos, je m'adresse à des sites spécialisés qui les font sur du papier photo pro...Moi, j'ai toujours trouvé que réaliser de bonnes impressions "photo" avec mon imprimante consommait rapidement (trop..) les réservoirs des cartouches et j'ignore si, sur le long terme, les couleurs résistent bien..

Enfin, pour l'heure, j'ai téléchargé 3 drivers compatibles ML sur le site Canon pour ma MP640 et quant à la MP 600 R, je vais patienter et demeurer attentif..


----------



## melaure (30 Août 2012)

Oui il faut surveiller les maj. Les premières versions pour SL avaient eu des soucis aussi (en tout cas chez moi), et elles ont fini par être corrigées (mais je n'ai pas pu imprimer depuis SL pendant quelques mois, passant par une machine en Leo).

Patience.

Maintenant caduque au bout de 6/7 ans ça me va, quand on voit à quelle vitesse les produits sont caduques chez Apple ...


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2012)

Je viens de voir les prix des derniers modèle, les G6250 et G8250, de 160 à 300 euros, c'est franchement pas cher s'il faut la remplacer. Après ils doivent se rattraper sur les 6 cartouches mais la machine coûte peu ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2012)

Nos amis australiens sont servis.

A quand notre tour ?


----------



## chafpa (16 Septembre 2012)

Juste pour info concernant sa soeur la Pixma MP600. Elle fonctionne comme un charme sous Mountain Lion connectée à ma Time Capsule. La 1ère fois que j'ai voulu l'utiliser, une mise à jour venant de Apple s'est installée et elle fonctionne.

Même MP Navigator, version Lion, fonctionne quand je la connecte directement sur mon iMac.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2012)

Pis si ça ne veux pas marcher tout seul, il reste une solution !


----------



## Curendir (24 Septembre 2012)

Hello,

J'ai une solution à proposer qui j'espère marchera pour tous (en tous cas elle a marché pour moi).

J'ai téléchargé les drivers nécessaires sur le site Australien de Canon (j'ai souvent remarqué par le passé - ayant eu les mêmes soucis d'update à chaque nouvelle version d'OS X depuis Leopard - que leurs drivers étaient plus à jour et fonctionnaient quand ceux des autres sites de Canon étaient à la ramasse).
http://support-au.canon.com.au/P/se...oad&filter=0&tagname=g_os&g_os=Mac OS X v10.8

Je n'ai pas récupéré EasyPhotoPrint EX que je n'utilise pas mais les autres fichiers:
- CUPS Printer Driver 10.67.1
- Scanner Driver 12.13.3.a
- MP Navigator 3.0.5
- IJ Network Tool 4.0.0.a

Je les ai installé dans l'ordre ci-dessus (MP Navigator m'a demandé de redémarrer) alors que mon imprimante était branché en USB (elle était reconnue par Mountain Lion et imprimait correctement en USB mais possible d'avoir accès au scanner ou d'imprimer/scanner en WiFi).

Une fois tout ceci terminé j'ai lancé IJ Network Tool (dans applications/Canon Utilities) afin de configurer le WiFi (il suffit de suivre les instructions et de bien lui dire qu'on veut aussi l'accès au scanner).
Moutain Lion devrait vous demander deux ou trois autorisations d'accès à l'imprimante qu'il faut évidemment accorder (ne pas se presser et passer à côté ).
Attention à vérifier que vous n'avez pas des boîtes de dialogue cachées derrière d'autres fenêtres (ça m'est arrivé).
A un moment IJ Network Tool vous demandera de déconnecter l'imprimante en USB et de la redémarrer. A ce moment là la détection n'est pas immédiate (et je crois que c'est là qu'il y a la dernière autorisation à valider) mais normalement tout doit bien se passer et...

Votre imprimante fonctionne maintenant en WiFi! Elle est pas belle la vie? 

(PS: Je précise que pour scanner je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre moyens que de scanner directement depuis MP Navigator, l'accès direct depuis les applications ne marche plus chez moi depuis Snow Leopard)


----------



## melaure (25 Septembre 2012)

Ok merci pour le tuyau, je reviendrais le consulter le jour où j'abandonnerais SL.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2012)

Curendir a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai une solution à proposer qui j'espère marchera pour tous (en tous cas elle a marché pour moi).
> 
> ...



Les menus et autres sont-ils en français ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2012)

J'ai contacté l'assistance technique de Canon pour avoir des infos sur la disponibilité des pilotes et logiciels pour 10.8. Voici ce qu'ils m'ont répondu :



> En réponse à votre demande concernant votre installation de votre MP600R sur le système Mac OSx v10.8.
> 
> Nous vous suggérons de suivre cette procédure :
> 
> ...


----------



## chafpa (16 Octobre 2012)

Et alors elle fonctionne ou tu es encore resté sous Panther.  .....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Et alors elle fonctionne ou tu es encore resté sous Panther.  .....



Pour l'instant, je suis toujours sous Lion.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Octobre 2012)

J'ai installé Mountain Lion par dessus l'existant et n'ai fait aucune mise à jour ni modification de la configuration d'impression et scan.

Ça marche très bien, pour l'impression comme pour le scan (avec MP Navigator).


----------



## chafpa (26 Octobre 2012)

Content pour toi.


----------

